# Ammonia Level At 8.0



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn filter clogged up on me. Not sure when it happened but I didn't realize there was a problem till I was doing a water change this morning. Water level dropped low enough to expose the outlet tube and water was barely trickling out. Emergency water change in progress.
Crazy thing is my Reds are acting normal. No burns, cloudy eyes, anything. I'm not complaining but I'm stumped as to how the ammo can be that high yet my fish aren't showing any signs of distress.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

That sucks, good that your fish are fine, maybe it just happened recently and they are not showing any symptoms yet. GL in getting it under control.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

whats your ph??


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea what's your ph? ammo is more harmful at a high ph level.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

PH is around 6.4. Did 3 50% water changes today (yea I know not a good Idea but I figred it was better then them swimming in that much ammonia) and it brought it down to about .5ppm. Reds are still not showing any signs of ammonia burn, think I might have lucked out on that. Now I just have to hope there's some bacteria left in my filter to re-colonize it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Why wouldn't your filter have the bacteria to colonize if you only did a water change?
If you didn't touch it I don't see any major issues.

I just did a big cleaning Saturday on 75 overcrowded with decor and fish at a restaurant...they hadn't done anything but feed the fish and add water for nearly 8 months!
I wouldn't have believed it if my wife wasn't one of the managers.

I did a 50% change used Prime and triple the amount used to hopefully lower the ridiculous Nitrates and ammonia...somehow the PH registered at 6.8.

Anyway, I don't see why you are worried about the bacteria.

Hope they all make out ok buddy


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I was worried about the bacteria because the filter was clogged--with no/very little water flow through the filter, the bacteria have had nothing to feed on for a while, I was kind of worried they'd died off. Looks like the tank may be stabilizing though, the ammonia hadn't gone back up this morning so that's probably good. Still no signs of distress from the Reds. Tough little bastards.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I got ya now!
Didn't realize there was no flow.

Glad you seem to be back on track


----------

